# Sw a-100



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

Every time I use A-100 flat it works so well I get the feeling Superpaint is a rip off. $23 vs $33 and I struggle to see a difference. Anyone else?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I find superpaint inferior.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm sorry I think superpaint is junk but I find I don't like many SW products lol


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I find superpaint inferior.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AV Painting said:


> Care to elaborate?


I dunno. I found it covered worse than A-100 about 10 yrs ago. Ticked me off so I haven't bothered using it again. Maybe it's better now, but I don't care. I have a negative emotional attachment to it and my trust is gone. Those eaves where high up and I had to do an extra coat because SP let me down. 

Ticked me off. 

I don't even bother. A-100 is my exterior SW choice, or Emerald. That's all I'm going to deal with. People think A-100 is antiquated, but I disagree. With the new acrylic tints, it's a pretty darn good paint. I believe it to be better than SP. And nobody will EVER convince me otherwise, unless they do somehow, but I highly doubt that is possible.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I dunno. I found it covered worse than A-100 about 10 yrs ago. Ticked me off so I haven't bothered using it again. Maybe it's better now, but I don't care. I have a negative emotional attachment to it and my trust is gone. Those eaves where high up and I had to do an extra coat because SP let me down.
> 
> Ticked me off.
> 
> I don't even bother. A-100 is my exterior SW choice, or Emerald. That's all I'm going to deal with. People think A-100 is antiquated, but I disagree. With the new acrylic tints, it's a pretty darn good paint. I believe it to be better than SP. And nobody will EVER convince me otherwise, unless they do somehow, but I highly doubt that is possible.


How about this, walmart specced it to paint their exterior and boss was happy it was cheap but said such a shame they use that. I do like super paint except when cold and humid outside.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mileage varies.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Surprised about the SuperPaint. Other than the constant change in formulation, it has been my "go to" paint for at least the last 20 years. Is it anything special? No, but it's dependable, goes on nice, and is at a good price point. It used to be that A-100 was "da bomb" and then SuperPaint began to overtake it in the SW line. I guess I will have to revisit A-100 to see if it is indeed better than SuperPaint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Use what you like and makes money. 

I have A-100, Ben, and Aura, promar 200, behr (gasp), ace royal and Regal clients. They all pay.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Use what you like and makes money.
> 
> I have A-100, Ben, and Aura, promar 200, behr (gasp), ace royal and Regal clients. They all pay.


I have used A-100 on two occasions. I wasn't disappointed with its performance. Can't say it was awesome either.

I think you would SP though. It's been reliable for me. 

You should try it again. Just so you can add it to the list above.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> How about this, walmart specced it to paint their exterior and boss was happy it was cheap but said such a shame they use that. I do like super paint except when cold and humid outside.


Most commercial, A-100 is the standard.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

In my experience Super Paint has held up better than A-100. The south wall of a house I painted with Super Paint in 07 looks like it was painted within the last year. Some of the jobs I've done in A-100 still look ok but not fresh.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Use what you like and makes money.
> 
> I have A-100, Ben, and Aura, promar 200, behr (gasp), ace royal and Regal clients. They all pay.


I like the ACE Royal flat and satin. I just painted the interior of my house with it and it covered and went on good. I used Clark & Kensington on the exterior,, it was good but next time I would stick with royal for the price.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

A-100 uses a cheaper resin. 
Honestly, I could put promar200 on an exterior and claim it 'covers good, went on smooth, looked nice' but for me its about longevity. 

Look back at a 5-8 year old A-100 job and tell me what you see. Its not as durable as SP.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> A-100 uses a cheaper resin.
> Honestly, I could put promar200 on an exterior and claim it 'covers good, went on smooth, looked nice' but for me its about longevity.
> 
> Look back at a 5-8 year old A-100 job and tell me what you see. Its not as durable as SP.


I sorta agree. Some jobs call for A-100 and some call for Aura, or in between. For me if I'm going in between, I'll use Ben, not SP. Thats where I'm at. I'm not trying to win any hearts and minds here. It's just what I do.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I sorta agree. Some jobs call for A-100 and some call for Aura, or in between. For me if I'm going in between, I'll use Ben, not SP. Thats where I'm at. I'm not trying to win any hearts and minds here. It's just what I do.


I just switched to Ben instead of Shyster Williams. Very happy with it:thumbsup:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Every time I have used super paint exterior I have been very disappointed. It did not cover seemed cheap. A-100 has always performed well for me when I used it. Mostly we use duration exterior which is an excellent product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I noticed Scott does the woodscapes thing...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I still say they use paint shortener


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

A100 will go 5years on a one coat repaint
Superpaint will go 7years on a one coat repaint
Two coats is label warranty
For marketing written warranties that SW will give, but they charge for them, usually for commercial and multi-family repaints.

Superpaint shares a resin system with Resilience. Slightly higher build than A100. A100 is the standard for all commercial work in 100% acrylic.

I prefer the Superpaint for repaints, but my cost is $26 compared to $22 for A100, a no-brainer in my case.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Guess what I was using sp today, fine for spraying body, no backrolling... come time to do trim - alabaster white, son of a bi***, no coverage but hey we planned on two coats...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> Every time I have used super paint exterior I have been very disappointed. It did not cover seemed cheap. A-100 has always performed well for me when I used it. Mostly we use duration exterior which is an excellent product.


That's my experience with Souper paint.Thin as soup!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> Guess what I was using sp today, fine for spraying body, no backrolling... come time to do trim - alabaster white, son of a bi***, no coverage but hey we planned on two coats...


SUPER!:whistling2:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

A-100 for the win. You should try the Duracraft. Not sure if this is just in our region or not, but the stuff is even cheaper than A-100 and I feel it works just as good and the adhesion is pretty good.

After several years most people are looking to do a repaint anyway (sun fades, etc.) so for the amount of money your better off to use something cheaper in this situation. My 2.5 cents


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> A100 will go 5years on a one coat repaint
> Superpaint will go 7years on a one coat repaint
> Two coats is label warranty
> For marketing written warranties that SW will give, but they charge for them, usually for commercial and multi-family repaints.
> ...


So to clarify, u go with the a100 or the sp? How many gallons u get on a year does it even make a difference?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> So to clarify, u go with the a100 or the sp? How many gallons u get on a year does it even make a difference?


Superpaint? Based on the price I get. If I pay only $4 more a gallon, that is only $100 on a normal job. I use Duration on the eaves and trim, SP for stucco. I do not buy alot, maybe will do 25k this year, but my rep hooks me up. I used to work there for 13 years so I better get a decent price!!

You guys should really look at data sheets. They will tell you everything you want to know in terms of mil build. There is a pretty good jump from A100 to Superpaint in terms of mils per coat, 25% if my math is correct. 1.2 vs. 1.6. Then a massive jump from A100 and SP to Duration. 1.2 & 1.6 vs. 2.2. If you are trying to compare one product vs another based on price and value, just use mils compared to your price. Superpaint to me is a better value. $16.25 vs. $18.33 for A100. I pay $40 for Duration, so value is $18.18.

Aura on the other hand, has potentially more mils than Duration. Both have a range of min and max. I use the minimum as I don't apply paint that heavy. So my value on Aura at $53 is $26.50 the most of the four.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've made the switch from Superpaint to Resilience and don't plan on going back. :no:


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

So what im gathering from all this is that every product works differently for everyone, and everyone has there own opionion? So ill just use what works for me lol.interesting to read all the viewpoints though.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I am by no means a SW fan boy but am surprised some people like A-100 better than Super Paint. A-100 is decent for the price but it is clearly a notch below Super Paint.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've made the switch from Superpaint to Resilience and don't plan on going back. :no:


Do you use it even in hot weather? Any problems with it drying too fast?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

AV Painting said:


> Do you use it even in hot weather? Any problems with it drying too fast?


Last time I used it in the high 90's. It didn't dry any different than SuperPaint or a100.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting ready to use a100 satin in an ultra deep base (custom match clay color) on cedar shakes that we're primed with coverstain tinted to p5 I'm expecting two coats no problem. For all our exterior white we use resilience satin or gloss and almost always a one coat system. I think resilience is SW best exterior product


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> A100 will go 5years on a one coat repaint
> Superpaint will go 7years on a one coat repaint
> Two coats is label warranty
> For marketing written warranties that SW will give, but they charge for them, usually for commercial and multi-family repaints.
> ...


If you price your account correctly you can get Super Paint really close to A-100. It will not only give you better coverage but it will last longer. Also it's easier to match off whites and creams. A-100 comes off really gray and dull.

Honestly I rock Resilience half the time and Super Paint the other half the time. Unless there's 40% sales then I'll hit Emerald every now and then.


----------



## APE Painting Inc (Nov 29, 2011)

A-100
Pre-2001 was one of the best.
When super paint came out I was sticking by my favored A100 which A lot of my homes still look good from days of pre super paint.
Then I couldn't even paint the same I was dropping of 25ft all around the drift was horrible.
I asked sw manager if they had changed the formula?
He said: "you painters think you know everything"!
That told me he knew they changed!
Marketing genius!

Let's downgrade our paint upgrade our labels then click a button and charge $5 a gallon more nation wide over night.
If it's more expensive it has to be better right?
Wrong.
I've tried all there products there some good but there price point is over inflated and keep confusing the market with new labels with the same crap and a higher price tag like resilience I've seen faded in 4 years! Wow.

Just my opinion as everyone has good and bad products.


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

A-100 is a quality product, it's a work horse. But Super Paint is slightly superior in every facet other than price.


----------



## APE Painting Inc (Nov 29, 2011)

Fade in 4 yrs any color. Glorified labels.
Durable but color retention is Neil.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

APE Painting Inc said:


> Fade in 4 yrs any color. Glorified labels.
> Durable but color retention is Neil.


With the new acrylic colorants, I'd anticipate fading to be less of an issue.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> With the new acrylic colorants, I'd anticipate fading to be less of an issue.


Not to mention, I looked at a job I did with it lets say 10 yrs ago, and the color is doing pretty good still, and that's with the old tints.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

A 100 has a warranty, so does super paint. I have also seen super paint fade in 5 years in Denver. I'll stick with a 10 over super paint

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

For me, it comes down to one bad experience with superpaint. That was all it took. I didn't feel like giving it another shot. A-100 is a workhorse. Plus in markets where I would consider sp, I've always felt I had better options, such as Moorgard (back in the day), now Ben or Ultra Spec. 

I'm chuckling inside feeling the emotional attachments that have coalesced within me over the years being on the ladder.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is yet another SW bash story.

Started an exterior early last week. The owner really struggled to pick a color and even when she had her mind made up I only bought 2 gallons and sprayed parts of the front of the house because it wasn't a very nice color. She came home and said she loved it. 
OK good enough for me. I bought the rest of the material at a different store and as we're finishing the house I notice the new paint isn't even close to the original gallons
The second pic is woodscapes on the bottom, Superpaint on the top. I expected a slight difference between the SP and woodcapes but come on


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Bender said:


> Here is yet another SW bash story.
> 
> Started an exterior early last week. The owner really struggled to pick a color and even when she had her mind made up I only bought 2 gallons and sprayed parts of the front of the house because it wasn't a very nice color. She came home and said she loved it.
> OK good enough for me. I bought the rest of the material at a different store and as we're finishing the house I notice the new paint isn't even close to the original gallons
> The second pic is woodscapes on the bottom, Superpaint on the top. I expected a slight difference between the SP and woodcapes but come on


Well different products do have different bases, but usually they'll tell you that.

I did a job a few months ago, 3 different products 3 different cloud whites. The nice thing was they were all for different areas.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> Well different products do have different bases, but usually they'll tell you that.
> 
> I did a job a few months ago, 3 different products 3 different cloud whites. The nice thing was they were all for different areas.


Sorry, the front stairs are SP, both colors.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

So I've been using SP satin on this exterior the last two weeks. I didn't look at the receipts figuring the soup was running mid $30's, maybe $37 a gallon. Talking with my boss, we then look at how much he's been paying.... supposedly on discout for us at $48.69. SW said that's our discounted price and retail is at $55. I was "WHAAAAAT?, no way" somethings gotta change there or the store we buy from will change real soon, to Miller/KM or BM.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

With SW I use Resiliance


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> So I've been using SP satin on this exterior the last two weeks. I didn't look at the receipts figuring the soup was running mid $30's, maybe $37 a gallon. Talking with my boss, we then look at how much he's been paying.... supposedly on discout for us at $48.69. SW said that's our discounted price and retail is at $55. I was "WHAAAAAT?, no way" somethings gotta change there or the store we buy from will change real soon, to Miller/KM or BM.


Rep will get it to mid 30s for you.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> So I've been using SP satin on this exterior the last two weeks. I didn't look at the receipts figuring the soup was running mid $30's, maybe $37 a gallon. Talking with my boss, we then look at how much he's been paying.... supposedly on discout for us at $48.69. SW said that's our discounted price and retail is at $55. I was "WHAAAAAT?, no way" somethings gotta change there or the store we buy from will change real soon, to Miller/KM or BM.


I use Miller "Evolution" It's a great product. It's their best exterior paint. :thumbsup: A step down would be Acrolite which I feel is comparible to Super Paint. Find a local store and ask for who the rep is and set up an appointment with him to go over pricing and which products would suit your needs. I used SW for 30 years and switched to Miller a couple summers back. My only regret is that I didn't do it a long time ago


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is a100 satin over a p-4 latex primer. I was really surprised how we'll one coat covered however we will put a second on tomorrow.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Here is a100 satin over a p-4 latex primer. I was really surprised how we'll one coat covered however we will put a second on tomorrow.


Tint ur primer towards the brown next time. And ur done today. Do something else tomoro. A extra coat is a big deal to me.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Oden said:


> Tint ur primer towards the brown next time. And ur done today. Do something else tomoro. A extra coat is a big deal to me.


It covered, but (Jr.Sr.) knows how much better a second coat improves, strength and quality of the paint job. Plus two coats makes it more solid in color, and gives peace of mind of getting those gaps with no holidays. Mt company lately doesn't do really high end stuff, just above average repaints, and we strive for two coats. 

Makes first coat easier and ya really don't have to go around looking for light spots or holidays in the tight areas.

We're doing white trim over existing white trim on this job, it looks okay but we know our first coat is semi trans without being able to tell. So I am doubling everything..


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Oden said:


> Tint ur primer towards the brown next time. And ur done today. Do something else tomoro. A extra coat is a big deal to me.


it was a conglomerate of primers I had in my basement and I always do two coat on wood siding


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh shoot I got names mixed up sorry jr. Sr., and oden


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> Tint ur primer towards the brown next time. And ur done today. Do something else tomoro. A extra coat is a big deal to me.



^^^yes. What he said. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> ^^^yes. What he said. Stelzer Painting Inc.


there is too many chances for missed spots on aged cedar shakes it's not worth it to me. The job was quoted for two so I have no problem doing a second coat


----------

